# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  عزل الأساسات يمنع تشققات البناء

## أميرة قوس النصر

ما هو العزل المائي، ولماذا ينبغي علينا عزل الأساسات مائيا؟.

العزل المائي هو تلك المواد المانعة لتسرب المياه واختراق الرطوبة لها، كالزفتة ومشتقاتها وأنواع الخلطات الكيميائية والطبيعية الأخرى؛ بعض هذه المواد مسلح بأنواع مختلفة من المواد الصناعية، كالفيبر، وذلك منعا لتشققها تحت الضغط وتفاوت درجة الحرارة.

وتأتي هذه المواد بسماكات مختلفة، منها ما هو بسماكة 3 ملم، وسماكة البعض الآخر يزيد عن ذلك.

كما توجد أحيانا طبقات على سطح المادة العازلة للماء لحمايتها من أشعة الشمس، كحال الأسفلت المستخدم على السطوح.

وتختلف هذه الرولات الاسفلتية في مقاومتها لدرجات الحرارة المتدنية، فبعضها يقاوم التشققات في نسيج الطبقة العازلة إلى درجة صفر مئوي، وبعضها يصل في مقاومته إلى درجات أقل تحت الصفر.

وتحدد المنطقة والعوامل الجوية السائدة هذه الخيارات بصورة عامة.

ويفضل أن يبدأ العازل المائي من أسفل القواعد ويستمر حولها صعودا ليغلف أسطح الخرسانة المدفونة كلها وصولا إلى سطح الأرض وأعلى قليلا. كما يفضل أن يغطي الأرضية بالكامل تحت منسوب المدة الأرضية المسلحة لأنه يوفر الحماية التالية للبناء:-

1) يمنع العزل المائي الجيد صعود غاز الرادون الضار بصحة الإنسان من جوف الأرض إلى داخل البناء.
2) يمنع العازل المائي صعود الرطوبة على شكل بخار ماء، وبخاصة في فصل الشتاء حيث تكون الأرض أكثر دفئا من فناء التسويات، فتنتقل الرطوبة من خلال الأرضيات غير المعزولة مائيا وتخترق الخرسانة والبلاط وتحللها إلى أكاسيد وكربونات بيضاء اللون تظهر على سطح البلاط كالرغوة البيضاء.
3) تمنع الطبقات العازلة للرطوبة الماء من الصعود في مسامات الجدران الخارجية والقواطع الداخلية لتظهر على أسطحها من الداخل والخارج وتؤدي إلى سقوط القصارة وتفتت طبقات الدهان فوق البانيل الأرضي. وكلما كانت مسامات الخرسانة أدق كلما صعدت الرطوبة إلى مناسيب أعلى، كحال الأعمدة الخرسانية.
4) تحمي الطبقات العازلة للماء الخرسانة في الأساسات من التفكك بفعل تعرضها للأملاح والكبريتات الذائبة في التربة، كذلك تحمي حديد التسليح من الصدأ.
5) قد تؤدي الرطوبة الصاعدة في الجدران إلى الاضرار بالتمديدات الكهربائية والتمديدات الصحية فتعمل على صدئها وتسريبها للكهرباء أو الماء فيتعاظم الضرر.
6) في بعض الحالات يفضل أن يتم عزل الممرات الخارجية تحت منسوب خرسانة المدة مباشرة لحمايتها من الرطوبة والمياه للمحافظة على ثبات نسبة الرطوبة في التربة طوال فصول السنة.
خلاصة القول إن التكلفة الإضافية التي ينفقها المالك في عزل مبناه عزلا مائيا جيدا لا تشكل عبئا ماليا كبيرا، وفي الوقت نفسه فإنها تريحه من عناء الصيانة المستمرة التي سوف يعاني منها في المستقبل وتجعله يتمنى لو فعل ذلك منذ البداية.
فالعزل المائي ليست ترفا بل ضرورة ملحة، إذ إن الجدران والأرضيات والأسقف الرطبة تساهم أيضا في فقدان كميات كبيرة من الطاقة الحرارية في فصل الشتاء، الأمر الذي يجعل من تدفئة المنزل في أيام البرد الشديد مسألة في غاية الصعوبة تترتب عليها أعباء مالية كبيرة. فعليك بالمثل الشعبي القائل: درهم وقاية خير من
قنطار علاج.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## AHMEDAHB

تحياتي لكم

----------

